# anyone want to trade a MX for a Pinarello?



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

Pinarello Prince Frameset 55cm | eBay
not mine but the guy wants a steek Merckx after he sells this...55x55xm or 56x56 Merckx...
Any takers?


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Que the cricket sounds....


----------

